# Car driver and two (loose) horses killed on A58 :-((



## lachlanandmarcus (16 October 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-19967017


----------



## littlemisslauren (16 October 2012)

ermmmmm??


----------



## bexj (16 October 2012)

lachlanandmarcus said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-19967017

Click to expand...

Very sad, I know the area well.


----------



## welshcob* (16 October 2012)

How sad, my heart goes out to all concerned.


----------



## ladyt25 (16 October 2012)

God, how awful. Thought for a moment that was near me as the A58 runs past where I live and I drive it every day (and ride on parts of it). How horrible for the driver and my feelings go out to the poor horse owners too, especially if the horses were let out intentionally 

It is one of my fears when driving as I have seen a horse and vehicle collision and known of several more in our area. Must be horrific as a driver.


----------



## SS.89 (16 October 2012)

What a terrible accident  

SS x


----------



## POLLDARK (17 October 2012)

If someone let those horses out on purpose I hope the Police find them quickly & that the punishment fits the outcome of the crime. My friends husband was killed, a devastating blow for the family & she has to live her life without him.  Someones loved horses were killed & they will be heartbroken. What a pointless thing to happen.


----------



## meandmyself (17 October 2012)

It really is awful. 

One of the comments on the horse and hound link really sickened me. Woman basically said that he deserved to die because no doubt he was speeding. :no:


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (17 October 2012)

So sad


----------



## ladyt25 (17 October 2012)

meandmyself said:



			It really is awful. 

One of the comments on the horse and hound link really sickened me. Woman basically said that he deserved to die because no doubt he was speeding. :no:
		
Click to expand...

I saw that - how stupid of them to post that. I sincerely hope they are never unfortunate enough to encounter loose horses as they are driving along a road at night. A similar accident happened just down the road from me a couple of years back but thankfully the driver was ok. 2 horses were killed though out of 3 that had escaped. The road (A64) is a 60mph road but quiet twisty in places and you wouldn't be able to avoid hitting a horse if you came round one of the bends or dips as they can just appear so quickly.

I also know of two other horses killed out hacking (had thrown their riders). None of the car drivers involved were at fault so it is so wrong of that person to assume such.


----------



## meandmyself (17 October 2012)

ladyt25 said:



			I saw that - how stupid of them to post that. I sincerely hope they are never unfortunate enough to encounter loose horses as they are driving along a road at night. A similar accident happened just down the road from me a couple of years back but thankfully the driver was ok. 2 horses were killed though out of 3 that had escaped. The road (A64) is a 60mph road but quiet twisty in places and you wouldn't be able to avoid hitting a horse if you came round one of the bends or dips as they can just appear so quickly.

I also know of two other horses killed out hacking (had thrown their riders). None of the car drivers involved were at fault so it is so wrong of that person to assume such.
		
Click to expand...

I hate the A64. I had a couple of near misses on there myself. (Both times with sheep!)

I can't believe she was heartless enough to post something so callous. Hope the man's family/friends never see it.


----------



## snagglepuss (17 October 2012)

To the IDIOT woman who inferred that the driver involved in the crash involving 2 horses on the A58 could have been speeding, keep your mouth shut and your misguided opinions to yourself, I have known the guy involved for 40 years and also know that he had been called into work early to deal with a problem. This has left his family and friends devastated, so creep away somewhere dark and think before you open your trap next time. A totally unappropriate comment. Thanks to all who sympathised, much appreciated.


----------



## meandmyself (17 October 2012)

snagglepuss said:



			To the IDIOT woman who inferred that the driver involved in the crash involving 2 horses on the A58 could have been speeding, keep your mouth shut and your misguided opinions to yourself, I have known the guy involved for 40 years and also know that he had been called into work early to deal with a problem. This has left his family and friends devastated, so creep away somewhere dark and think before you open your trap next time. A totally unappropriate comment. Thanks to all who sympathised, much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

I am so sorry for your loss. I was really hoping none of his loved ones would read that.

If you're on facebook, you might want to post this directly on the H&H story page.


----------



## Munchkin (17 October 2012)

I live very close to where this incident happened; it's a very fast stretch of road and a long, sweeping corner. The last thing you'd expect to encounter, in the dark, is two horses in the road. He had no chance - what a heartless cow to make such a comment. 

Local rumour is that wire fencing had been cut in an attempt to steal the horses but I don't know how much truth there is to that.


----------



## Fools Motto (17 October 2012)

Such a sad and tragic accident for all involved. Thoughts are with family, friends and owners of the horses.


----------



## Cath&Vinnie (23 October 2012)

Absolutely awful! Heart goes out to everyone involved!

I've had three loose horses run in front of me driving along a 60mph road lucky it was 7am when I was on my way to work so was only going about 40! The came galloping down a path that runs onto the road One of the horses front knees hit the side of the car rolled over my windscreen and right over the other side! One of the most scariest things ever to happen! The horse had actually no injuries and one of the other horses had worse trying to get out the gate the knocked down!! Mechanic said it was only that I had a laminit screen or something like that that the horse didn't go through! Car was a write off though! That's was a little Clio! To let horses out on purpose is an absolute awful thing!!


----------

